# Hs 33 Montage



## tablibi (18. Juli 2003)

Weiß jemand von euch wie ma ne hs 33
bei nem BMX montiert?
Und braucht ma da die für vorne oder für hinten?


----------



## fr33r!d0r (18. Juli 2003)

du musst bei der montage nur den adapter 180° drehen dann passts am U-Brake-Sockel.
Wenn du die Bremse hinten montieren willst, kann es aber durchaus sein dass du noch ein halbes Kettenglied brauchst damit der Bremsklotz gut aufliegt (ausser du hast glück oder fährst ne Madmaxx Felge  )
ob du die Bremse für vorn oder hinten brauchst kommt ganz drauf an ob du die bremse vorne oder hinten montieren willst 
Aber wenn du das meisnt: ich weiss aber aus erfahrung dass die leitung der vorderen hs33 für hinten zu kurz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moto (18. Juli 2003)

Ich würde nur hinten eine drauf machen weil vorne ne HS 33 sieht am BMX ******* aus aber ist ja deine Entscheidung.


----------



## kater (19. Juli 2003)

Ich würd mir nie im Leben eine HS33 an meine Stahlschlampe bauen.


----------



## evil_rider (19. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *Ich würd mir nie im Leben eine HS33 an meine Stahlschlampe bauen. *



ich schon..... ist aber schwer


----------



## tablibi (19. Juli 2003)

Ich wills eigentlich schon hinten machen, aber was brauch ich da alles? 
Brauch ich nur ne hs33 (hr) oder auch den Brakebooster?

Und hat da einer Erfahrungen damit, wie des gehr oder wie die Leistung so is.


----------



## fr33r!d0r (19. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tablibi _
> *Ich wills eigentlich schon hinten machen, aber was brauch ich da alles?
> Brauch ich nur ne hs33 (hr) oder auch den Brakebooster?
> 
> Und hat da einer Erfahrungen damit, wie des gehr oder wie die Leistung so is. *



nur die hs33 reicht, die bremsleistung ist dann trotzdem mehr als ausreichend 

Und meine Erfahrung: Die Leistung ist fast wie bei ner Scheibenbremse am mtb ausser bei Nässe da suckt hs33 mit den Standartbelägen...Aber is ja Rille weil bremst dann immernoch besser als ne u-brake...

Also ich muss sagen, als ich mein bmx noch hatte mit hs33 war ich mehr als zufrieden mit der Bremse! Man muss nur aufpassen dass die Leitung nicht ausgedehnt oder gequetscht wird (z.bsp. bei barspins)

Falls du deinen Lenker gekürzt hast (hatte ich auch) musst du unter Umständen ein Stück von deinen Lenkergriffen abschneiden, weil der Bremshebel nicht in der Biegung sitzen darf, da sonst der Abstand des Bremshebels zum Lenker zu gering wird.

Also ich finde die Leistung der Bremse ist für Felgenbremsen unschlagbar, auch am BMX...
Bei manchen sachen (z. bsp. manual) ist sie sogar zu stark...


----------



## fr33r!d0r (19. Juli 2003)

der einbau ist nicht schwer!
hol dir die Bremse und dann wirst du ja sehen ob du überhaupt ein halbes Kettenglied brauchst...
Alles andere ist echt kein Problem, den Adapter einfach umdrehen auf beiden seiten, auf die sockel draufschrauben, und zack ist alles fertig!
Wenn alles auf anhieb richtig passt, haste das teil in 5 mins montiert...

Hast du eine hohe Felge? (Felgenrand mehr als 2 cm hoch)
dann WIRD es auf jedenfall irgendwie passen, denn der adapter ist ja verschiebbar um ca. 1-2cm.

ANSONSTEN halbes kettenglied bestellen dann kriegstes auf jedenfall passend hin


----------



## tablibi (22. Juli 2003)

Ich habse jez daheim aber es passt ned.
Hab als erstes die Sockel (u-brake vom BMX) schmäler gefeilt,
Danach die hs33 mit umgedrehten adapter drauf.
Jez bremmst sie am Reifen statt am der Felge  , was kann ich da denn no so machen? 
Antworten währen Nett


----------



## NRH (22. Juli 2003)

Rad weiter nach Hinten... Schau doch mal ob Du die Kette noch Kürzen kannst.


----------



## Hanxs (11. August 2003)

Warum Rad weiter nach hinten wenn die Beläge am Reifen anliegen? Eher nach vorn und eventuell Kette kürzen. Ich hab das jetzt bei meinem Haro Backtrail gemacht und hette n bisssel zu fummeln aber jetzt geht es.
Also die Sockel zu feilen wäre schlecht einfach den Magura Adapter n bissel ausfeilen reicht schon.

Also ich bin jetzt echt begeistert von der Bremswirkung und ich komm endlich richtig zu stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big air Player (20. August 2003)

Hab bei meinem Haro Backtrail ( x24) auch ne HS 33 montiert.
 Leider Kommen die Kurbeln nicht an den Bremskolben vorbei! 
 Weiß einer was ich jetzt machen soll?


----------



## Hanxs (20. August 2003)

Also eigentlich müsste es passen bei meinem 20" Backtrail gehen die Kurbeln auf beiden Seiten mit 1,5 mm grad so vorbei. War aber auch n bissel gefummel bis es gepasst hat!


----------



## big air Player (20. August 2003)

Was denkst du wie ich das bei mir hinkrigen könnte?
Vielleicht mit Unterlegscheiben so zwischen Innenlager und Kurbel
? Danke


----------



## Hanxs (20. August 2003)

Also ich hab bei mir einfach die bremszylinder in den Adaptern so weit wie nötig reingeschoben das die Kurbeln vorbei kommen und ich glaub so müsst es bei dir auch gehn oder.
Hab noch kein 24" zwischen den fingern gehabt.


----------



## big air Player (20. August 2003)

Jo das hab ich schon gemacht ,noch weiter rein gehts nicht, da sonst die Bremsbeläge an der Felge schleifen würden. Würd denn 
das gehn wenn ich Unterlegscheiben zwischen innenlager und 
Kurbel leg bsw. zwischen Kettenblatt und Kurbel? Oder gibs noch 
ne andere Lösung?


----------



## Hanxs (20. August 2003)

Also ich glaub nicht das es die richtige lösung ist mit den Unterlegscheiben. Und mich wundert das das nicht funzt denn auf pinkbike.com gibt es ein Bild von dem Backtrail 24" mit HS33.

Da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

